# Some questions for recoverd people...



## Thijs (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello everyone. I just would like to know what stage I am in right now. I'll describe some of my symptoms and then I hope you'll find the time to answer. that would be great.

1. I have no anxiety anymore! 
2. I know DP/DR is harmless and I have my sense of reality back
3. I still experience visual problems most of the time.. ( still sensitive to light -> computer, tv.. although I can watch a movie without freakin' out easily )
4. The later it gets, the clearer my mind is... In the evening I feel completely dp/dr free
5. I am normally a very positive person but I feel a little depressed right now.. Nothing interests me
6. Besides the depressed feelings I still keep doing sports and do everything I normally do.
7. My neck is tense.. and when I relax it's just for a few min, then it gets tense again
8. Overall I feel fine, I have future goals.. but I feel like I'm just living without enjoying it.. ( that's a first for me)

hope some one can give me some advice.. I've read a lot of posts and I've seen that coming back to reality some of us pass a stage of feeling emotionless, depressed...etc. I wonder if I'm close to recovery.... anyway I would like to believe it ( been having dp for 4 months )

Good luck to all sufferers and the recovered ones are my heroes!!!! 

we can beat this... peace


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

you are so lucky! what things helped you besides st jons and vit b?


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

Yay, well done. Sounds like your at the same stage of recovery as me. Do you still get DPed sometimes but easily ignore it? Mine goes away now really quickly cos I'm not scared of it at all anymore. I think maybe the depression/lack of enjoyment thing is probably separate to DP - maybe the depression is caused by the DP but it's not the same thing so it'll take longer to go away? I'm not really sure how to get rid of it. :?


----------



## Thijs (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Pancthulhu 

we're doing very well. And what I think is that this lack of enjoyment is going to go away on it's own. And yes... during the day I get dp sometimes.. ( mostly when I focus on something far away ) like reading the blackboard at the university or when I see bright light. But I really can ignore it very well.. and I just say.. hmm visual problems from the dp, but I don't feel the dp too much, I ignore it. In the afternoon I feel a little numb in my head sometimes.. but no one sees it and I can easily make jokes and stuff... towards the evening my mind is completely clear.. I see my thought patterns are changing too.. my thoughts don't sound as loud anymore and I don't think stupid things either ( most of the time  ). I can even get interrested in girls and I like it..

But the 'depression' that comes with recovery... I think it's because of the duration of the dp.. this was true hell and so hard on our minds... And now that we are in between reality and dp.. it's normal it makes us depressed and tired.. are you tired too? Damn I am, I could sleep all day  and I like it really much... I love my bed  and I know after this period of sleep everythings gonna be allright.. summer's coming up too..  that's a great depressionbooster.

Anyway.. I think we're close.. so hang in there! And the biggest thing is to try to stay positive, no matter how hard it is.


----------



## Springbok (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey, it's great to hear it's clearing for you! I wanted to say I can relate to what you said about the DP being less later in the day. Recently there's been a couple of days for me when I feel pretty good just before bed. It's just so disheartening to know I'll wake the next morning and it'll be bad again. If I could erase the mornings from my life that'd be great


----------



## Thijs (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah man.. it's awful waking up like that... I hate the mornings and afternoons.. Hope this passes soon for us. I think we should stop tuning in so much. But that's easier said than done. The visual thing is makin me hate it the most. I don't care about the fact that I'm tired.. hmmm dp. Not an easy thing to deal with. When we all get out of this.. I think we should organize a party or something.. for the cured!  And maybe I'll write a book or something about it.. hope in a few weeks or months it will fade springbok..

greetz


----------

